# stolen navitimer and gucci G serial numbers within



## 11oss (Jul 16, 2007)

Not mine but a person from another website(motoring related) from a house break in.
Mens Breitling Old Navitimer, s/steel case & bracelet. Model No. A13322 Serial No. 288037
Ladies Gucci 'G', s/steel case & bracelet. Model No. 3600 Serial No. 0035672
just in case an of you guys spot them on ebay drop me a email and I will pass it on
Cheers


----------

